#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  The Trentrem Hotel in Jogjakarta; A review

## kingwilly

A new 5 star option in Jogjakarta, dubbed the Sultan's Hotel, given as he owns it. Not particularly expensive a room is around $100 per night. It's an imposing building for Jogja, at 8 floors high and wide corridors and an expansive lobby. 





The rooms are spacious and has not spared any expense with fittings or towels etc and the  hotel has all the amenities, including large smart  TVs in every room with which one can access the Internet or order room service. 



Sadly though their staff training is lacking. I used the TV to order a dinner, immediately the phone rings for someone to confirm the order, may as well just have rang room service in the first place.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Then "You want vodka or gin martini?", I ordered a gin and explained I wanted it dry. "So you want Vodka!". No I replied, I want gin and I want it dry. "Gin or dry?" etc

Then she asked if I want ice in it. No, I want it made with ice but I don't want ice in it. "So you want ice on the side?". Sigh, ok then.

Then, she asked if I wanted the lamb rack well done and we had the usual to and fro of me saying medium rare and she confirming medium well.

I then wanted to confirm if the truffle infused mashed potatoes used real truffles or truffle oil (which is absolutely disgusting and has nothing to do with truffles at all). I should have realised by now, even in bahasa Indonesian she had no idea.

When the food arrived I discovered that you have to pay up front you cannot sign it to the room, goodness knows why, it was 10pm I wasn't going to argue.

To be fair the food was excellent and cooked perfectly, though the martini was served warm so I did drop an iceblock into it.



At this point I also decided to pre order breakfast to my room. The had a nifty little form you complete and tick all the options you want and select your time, I chose a salmon and sour cream bagel with fruit platter and coffee to be served at 6.15am

The   next morning the bastards rang me at 5 fucking 20 am to confirm my order and time! Waking up to a phone ringing is not pleasant I thought I'd slept in and was late for a meeting.

Breakfast arrived at 6.14am, again I had to pay up front. I started eating and when I lifted the lid on th hot food it was some greasy bacon and eggs. Bugger that I wanted my bagel. So I ring again I get put through to the kitchen and they tell me that the salmon bagels had ran out so they swapped the order for me! (He got an earful from me).

----------


## charleyboy

Great thread, Will's.

Feel a little bit sorry for the staff having to put up with your demands!
I bet they prefer Indians. :mid:

----------


## Gerbil

Bacon and eggs? Should have told them you were a Mussie and that heads would roll for this.  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

My demands? It's a freaking 5 star hotel, they're supposed to be meeting a certain standard. 

And I think it was beef bacon.

----------


## kingwilly

And why did they ring me at 5:20 to confirm I wanted something that they didn't have?

----------


## Bobcock

Cos winding you up is fun for all.....

----------


## MeMock

> The next morning the bastards rang me at 5 fucking 20 am to confirm my order and time!


That would have done my head in. I can handle almost anything when it comes to service at hotels but calling at that time to confirm your breakfast order only to then swap it for something because they had run out???

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> The next morning the bastards rang me at 5 fucking 20 am to confirm my order and time!
> 
> 
> That would have done my head in. I can handle almost anything when it comes to service at hotels but calling at that time to confirm your breakfast order only to then swap it for something because they had run out???


Absolutely, completely saw red  because of that and they really didnt get why I was so upset.

----------


## Necron99

We can see you in the window....

----------


## kingwilly

Handsome fella, aint I?

----------


## reddog

> Handsome fella, aint I?


but you are right handed.

----------


## kingwilly

Bugger, rumbled.  :Wink:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Sadly though their staff training is lacking. I used the TV to order a dinner, immediately the phone rings for someone to confirm the order, may as well just have rang room service in the first place.


Sounds like good training to me - to get your order right...




> Then she asked if I want ice in it. No, I want it made with ice but I don't want ice in it. "So you want ice on the side?". Sigh, ok then.


That is not clear at all, Willy; poor staff...




> Then, she asked if I wanted the lamb rack well done and we had the usual to and fro of me saying medium rare and she confirming medium well.


You pernickity bastard! I feel very sorry for this lady. Are you Indian, Willy?




> I then wanted to confirm if the truffle infused mashed potatoes used real truffles or truffle oil


Fukinghell, customer from hell or what...  :Sad: 




> To be fair the *food was excellent and cooked perfectly*


Here we go!!! Excellent staff. Great dinner, despite the difficult customer from Calcutta... 




> He got an earful from me)


You bastard! Bloody GuptaWilly. I'd ban you from my hotel!

----------


## Dillinger

> The rooms are spacious and has not spared any expense with fittings or towels


Oh yeah, nick one did we ?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^almost certainly did; Gupta Willy no 72654398... No offence.  :Smile: 

I'm looking forward to the:

_Staying in Singapore_ thread, closely followed by the _Being Banged up in Singapore_ thread...  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

> Bugger, rumbled.



So what did your handsome left handed male room guest have for breakfast?

----------


## Bettyboo

^pork sausage, Willy wanted the fish but settled for pork sausage...

----------


## kingwilly

Funny you should mention Singapore, as I flew there from Jogja, stayed at a place half the quality ans twice the price.....and got robbed by a pack of flippers in four floors...but that's another story.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> Bugger, rumbled. 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did your handsome left handed male room guest have for breakfast?


Funny guy, the mirror reverses the pic, so not left handed at all.

----------


## terry57

> We can see you in the window....


Yes I noticed that as well, why have you got a square head Willy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Good thread by the way.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Handsome fella, aint I?



Urm No,  you have a head like a bag full of spanners.    :spam2: 

Still a good thread though Willy.

----------


## kingwilly

Thanks mate, everyone else is giving me a hard time though. I'll be in BKK end of this month if you're up for a drink...

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> We can see you in the window....
> 
> 
> Yes I noticed that as well, why have you got a square head Willy. 
> 
> Good thread by the way.




Innit but?
Bet he cant wear hats.

----------


## Bettyboo

^he could wear a square hat...



Singapore is expensive, and keep away from the Flippers!

----------


## kingwilly

Now you tell me....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## steve down under

> My demands? It's a freaking 5 star hotel, they're supposed to be meeting a certain standard. 
> 
> And I think it was beef bacon.


How the  fuckity fuck do  you  make  bacon out of Beef ? Bacon is made from Bacon TWATS !

----------


## terry57

Why has this thread received a 5 star rating Willy ?  It's only got a few poxy pictures.

You been paying off the punters again EH ?

----------


## Lostandfound

I can only salute and admire your optimism in ordering a martini from room service outside of only half a dozen hotels across SE Asia.

I usually need to send them back at least three times before showing them how to make it myself or just settling for a gin and tonic.

----------


## kingwilly

> I can only salute and admire your optimism in ordering a martini from room service outside of only half a dozen hotels across SE Asia.
> 
> I usually need to send them back at least three times before showing them how to make it myself or just settling for a gin and tonic.


Yes, it was optimistic. 

No, it wasn't too bad.

----------


## charleyboy

^ Tis the end of the month. Are you in Bangkok?

----------


## kingwilly

yes.
.

----------


## Yasojack

rack of lamb ain't 5 star willy may of tasted nice but fek the presentation is something out of a greasy spoon cafe.

hope you never paid for the breakfast, how did they not know you weren't a Jew.?

come to think of it how does a fekking teacher get to stay in 5 star hotels?

----------


## J Davies

So M.E. quality.

S.E. Asian service. 

 :Smile: 

Price seems bloody good though.

----------


## kingwilly

> come to think of it how does a fekking teacher get to stay in 5 star hotels?


Save up.

----------


## Bobcock

> come to think of it how does a fekking _unemployed_ teacher get to stay in 5 star hotels?


get it right....

----------


## kingwilly

Do a runner the next morning

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> come to think of it how does a fekking _unemployed_ teacher get to stay in 5 star hotels?
> 
> 
> get it right....


Anyway I prefer to say I'm between jobs saying unemployed has such negative connotations.

----------


## Yasojack

Theres a job going in lombok :Smile: 

whenever i stay in hotels i always disconnect phone before going to sleep, wife tends to ring me then to see where i am.

----------


## kingwilly

> whenever i stay in hotels i always disconnect phone before going to sleep,


Hotel phones squeal at you if you leave them off the hook.




> Theres a job going in lombok


I withdraw my application after I found out the pay rate.

----------


## Yasojack

willy i said disconnect, unplug the fekker.

oh right so you only post the jobs you think are shit :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

> oh right so you only post the jobs you think are shit


No, just not for me. Perfect for someone else perhaps

----------


## kingwilly

And I didnt apply for a teaching job.

----------


## Yasojack

what job you looking for now.?

Trafficker?
gigolo?
arms smuggler?
Drug mule?

 :Smile: 

Could you post the hotel your staying now please :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> Could you post the hotel your staying now please


Yeah, why not. 

Nana hotel.

----------


## kingwilly

> what job you looking for now.?


IT data entry for the school admissions.

----------


## Yasojack

jeez Willy you go from 5 star to nana, your slumming it now, you still get the free drink vouchers there ?

should go the dynasty across the road better place and the food better

----------


## kingwilly

> jeez Willy you go from 5 star to nana, your slumming it now, you still get the free drink vouchers there ?


My Thai sugar mommy cannot afford as much as my Yogjakarta one.




> should go the dynasty across the road better place and the food better


Now, you tell me.

----------


## Yasojack

go into stumble inn across the road and tell them your friend of Yaso they will give you free drinks :Smile:

----------

